# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Onverklaarbare diarree

## hex

Hallo,
ik hoop op deze manier een antwoord te vinden op mijn vragen of mensen die zich herkennen in mijn verhaal. Vier jaar geleden liet ik een gastric bypass uitvoeren, ik ben goed hersteld en 30 kg vermagerd. Sinds juli 2010 heb ik 3 episodes meegemaakt van onverklaarbare diarree. Het begint steeds met krampen in de buurt van de navel en lichte koorts (37-38°C). De koorst duurt nooit langer dan 1 dag; daarna begint de diarree. Ik kan het moeilijk omschrijven, maar als ik op het toilet zit lijkt het net of ik plas, zo waterig is de diarree. De krampen gaan vanzelf weg, maar de diarree houdt zeker 5 tot 6 dagen aan. Gevolg van de diarree is reeds 2 maal ernstig kaliumtekort geweest? De laatste keer heb ik zelfs 5 dagen op hartbewaking gelegen. Tot nu toe zijn een aantal onderzoeken gebeurd: stoelgangonderzoek (negatief voor Bacteriën, virussen en parasieten), colonoscopie met biopsie (negatief), echogram abdomen (niets te zien). Nu volgen nog een galzuurademtest, gastroscopie en darmonderzoek. Tot nu toe is er geen enkele verklaring gevonden voor mijn probleem. Ik ben bang voor een volgende 'opstoot'. Kaliumtekort is toch ernstig. Wie maakt mij wijzer? Dank bij voorbaat.

----------

